# I am dying and I miss him



## Disadvantaged

Not sure if I can really express my problem and my feelings, But, I have no one else to talk to, and I am not sure if posting here will help.

I am a man with incurable infertility problem since my birth, and back in mid 1982 I and my wife adopted a little child (He was 10 months old).

I and my wife gave him everything we could, Everything parents do for their own children, and more including love and support since he was 10 months till he graduated from the university.

I and my wife loved him more than anything in the world, and we had great bond together. We really loved each other, at least that what I thought.

Back in 2009, My wife passed away in a fatal car accident. This was terribly devastating.

My son (or I don't know what to call him anymore) discovered the fact that he is adopted and not our biological son.¨

Yes, It was our mistake that I and my wife have not told him the truth, But we truly didn't care and that meant nothing to us, the truth is he is our son and we loved him deeply and unconditionally.

The day my son discovered that he is adopted back in August 2009 after his mother funeral, He walked up to me and just explodes with very hurtful things about me and his mother and how we deceived him all those years, and he said he doesn't wanna see or know me anymore, and he left.

At that time, I understood his reaction and I know that it is a very big shock for him.

I thought time would heal, I thought if he remembers the good memories we had together will make him change his mind, I thought if he just think about how much I and his mother did for him he will change his mind.

Since that day he left me in August 2009 my relationship with him was over and he moved away I try to find out some of his news from his friends or any of ex-girlfriends.

I tried countless times to talk to him and explain but he never cared and always leaves me. I tried all possible ways even through his friends.

I loved him and I still love and I will always love him to the very last day of my life. He means everything to me and I would die for him.

What can I do so he can forgive me? I am dying and I miss him, I have no one in this world after my wife but him.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Are you literally dying or is that a figure of speech (i.e. "dying inside)?

Does he have kids of his own yet?


----------



## arbitrator

*So very sorry to hear about this, Disadvantaged!
Yes, he should have been told about it prior to his adolescent years, but that's now water under the proverbial bridge! 

My suggestion is to send him a long heartfelt letter begging his forgiveness, and explaining it as best you can the reason for not having informed him earlier in his life! Inform him of the fact if you are indeed terminally ill and be as apologetically open as you can be! But let him know that no matter what, that your enduring love for him will never cease! 

Suggest getting together with him for dinner, a baseball game, or anything that would allow the two of you some quality "father-son time" together! And if the two of you do physically meet up, do not get defensive, and most importantly, do not be afraid to cry!

At this time more than any other, he really needs to "see" and "feel" your fatherly love!*


----------



## LonelyinLove

As a former foster kid and present adoptive parent I can speak from both sides of the equation....he was surprised and shocked.

Now he needs to grow up and get over it.

Yes you should have told him but that does not change the fact that you and your wife were his true parents....anyone can be a sperm or egg donor. 

What counts is who loved and cared for you, not who provided the DNA.


----------



## Anonymous07

arbitrator said:


> *So very sorry to hear about this, Disadvantaged!
> Yes, he should have been told about it prior to his adolescent years, but that's now water under the proverbial bridge!
> 
> My suggestion is to send him a long heartfelt letterbegging his forgiveness, and explaining it as best you can the reason for not having informed him earlier in his life! Inform him if you are indeed terminally ill and be as apologetically open as you can be! But let him know that no matter what, that your enduring love for him will never cease!
> 
> Suggest getting together with him for dinner, a baseball game, or anything that would allow the two of you some quality "father-son time" together! And if the two of you do physically meet up, do not get defensive, and most importantly, do not be afraid to cry!
> 
> At this time more than any other, he really needs to "see" and "feel" your fatherly love!*


:iagree:

A heart felt letter can work really well here, to get your feelings across to him and allow him to really think about everything. You can end the letter with asking him to meet you for lunch or something else.


----------



## Disadvantaged

Over the years, I have written tense of heartfelt letters where I poured my heart and soul out to him, and every time these letters end up in the garbage or torn to pieces as the persons whom delivered these letters to him told me so.

These persons are either his friends/acquaintance/co-workers/ex-girlfriends/even the police. He always tell them that he is done with me and he has no parents. He never visited his mother's grave and he says hurtful things about me as much as he says about his mother and that we were the biggest "lie" in his life.

I know we should have told him and I wanted, But his mother didn't want that. She always tell me he is our son and we would never ever want him to feel that he is "that" son.

In the car accident when I lost my wife I was with her, she was the driver though, and I was hospitalized for a few days and need blood transfusion. My son is a MD in the same central hospital we were at, and he discovered that he couldn't donate blood to me because we are from different blood types, and that perplexes him because I gave him my kidney when he was 22 years old, and he ran some genetic tests while I was unconscious. He knew then and kept secrete till he explodes on my face after his mother's funeral.

I heard that he is married with two little boys. He wouldn't allow me to see my grandsons. I begged his family-in-law but they didn't care nor his wife who always refuses to see me.

I truly wish that I died in the car accident with my wife instead of going through all this.

I and his mother surrounded him with love, gifts, happiness, and encouragement in his entire life. We literally gave him everything we could. I gave him my kidney, and I swear I would now give him my heart too so that I die and he lives.

Everyone keeps telling me to let him go and move on. I cannot and don't want. I love him and will always do.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Disadvantaged said:


> Over the years, I have written tense of heartfelt letters where I poured my heart and soul out to him, and every time these letters end up in the garbage or torn to pieces as the persons whom delivered these letters to him told me so.
> 
> These persons are either his friends/acquaintance/co-workers/ex-girlfriends/even the police. He always tell them that he is done with me and he has no parents. He never visited his mother's grave and he says hurtful things about me as much as he says about his mother and that we were the biggest "lie" in his life.
> 
> I know we should have told him and I wanted, But his mother didn't want that. She always tell me he is our son and we would never ever want him to feel that he is "that" son.
> 
> In the car accident when I lost my wife I was with her, she was the driver though, and I was hospitalized for a few days and need blood transfusion. My son is a MD in the same central hospital we were at, and he discovered that he couldn't donate blood to me because we are from different blood types, and that perplexes him because I gave him my kidney when he was 22 years old, and he ran some genetic tests while I was unconscious. He knew then and kept secrete till he explodes on my face after his mother's funeral.
> 
> I heard that he is married with two little boys. He wouldn't allow me to see my grandsons. I begged his family-in-law but they didn't care nor his wife who always refuses to see me.
> 
> I truly wish that I died in the car accident with my wife instead of going through all this.
> 
> I and his mother surrounded him with love, gifts, happiness, and encouragement in his entire life. We literally gave him everything we could. I gave him my kidney, and I swear I would now give him my heart too so that I die and he lives.
> 
> Everyone keeps telling me to let him go and move on. I cannot and don't want. I love him and will always do.


This is absolutely heartbreaking . You do not deserve this .


----------



## LonelyinLove

Disadvantaged said:


> Over the years, I have written tense of heartfelt letters where I poured my heart and soul out to him, and every time these letters end up in the garbage or torn to pieces as the persons whom delivered these letters to him told me so.
> 
> These persons are either his friends/acquaintance/co-workers/ex-girlfriends/even the police. He always tell them that he is done with me and he has no parents. He never visited his mother's grave and he says hurtful things about me as much as he says about his mother and that we were the biggest "lie" in his life.
> 
> I know we should have told him and I wanted, But his mother didn't want that. She always tell me he is our son and we would never ever want him to feel that he is "that" son.
> 
> In the car accident when I lost my wife I was with her, she was the driver though, and I was hospitalized for a few days and need blood transfusion. My son is a MD in the same central hospital we were at, and he discovered that he couldn't donate blood to me because we are from different blood types, and that perplexes him because I gave him my kidney when he was 22 years old, and he ran some genetic tests while I was unconscious. He knew then and kept secrete till he explodes on my face after his mother's funeral.
> 
> I heard that he is married with two little boys. He wouldn't allow me to see my grandsons. I begged his family-in-law but they didn't care nor his wife who always refuses to see me.
> 
> I truly wish that I died in the car accident with my wife instead of going through all this.
> 
> I and his mother surrounded him with love, gifts, happiness, and encouragement in his entire life. We literally gave him everything we could. I gave him my kidney, and I swear I would now give him my heart too so that I die and he lives.
> 
> Everyone keeps telling me to let him go and move on. I cannot and don't want. I love him and will always do.


Frankly, he sounds like a conceited and spoiled rotten brat that's due a heavy dose of your foot up his a$$, but that's just my opinion.

Who gave permission for genetic testing while you were incapacitated?

Tell him you want your kidney back. If he can't accept your love he shouldn't keep that part of you either.

What a punk.....


----------



## theblob

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theblob

OK, Disadvantaged, I would like you to think about the role of a parent.

At 10 months, you are everything to a child, he depends on you for literally everything. As he grows older you teach him all the time how to become more and more independent.

By the time a boy has become a teenager he is nearly completely independent. You have taught him everything you can, more often by example than by words.

Whether he likes it or not, you and your wife have given him everything he has, knowledge of love and family, how to cook, look after himself, etc.

There is a point in nearly every boy's life when they leave their parents. This is human nature, and nature helps it on it's way with teenage and young adult hormones. They need to prove themselves in the wider world. This is every child, adopted or not. If it wasn't the adoption issue, it would probably have been something else: too many rules, whatever.

Your role as parent is over for the time being. Your baby bird has flown the nest. Your job is done.

One day, maybe when his own kids are teenagers and screaming that they hate him, perhaps he will realise how you feel now. But from your example he will have learnt how to be good dad.

You clearly have lots of love to give. First of all, give it to yourself. You are a good father, husband and man. Be proud of what you are and what you have acheived. It wasn't easy, but you have conquered the challenges.

Now go and build new friendships. You have much to offer and the rest of your life to live. If you are literally dying, know that your son is now independent and can survive and thrive on his own, because of the love you and your wife gave to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Satya

I think someone should send him the link to this post anonymously. It may open his eyes...or it may not. This is very sad to read.


----------



## unbelievable

Your son is way too old to be behaving so childishly. Whatever else he is, he's alive, healthy, and self-sufficient and you and your wife are responsible for that. One day the bird of truth might fly over and crap a little wisdom on his head. Most of us eventually do grow up.
We have no control over the thoughts or actions of other adults and your son is an adult. You were handed a helpless infant and now you have a fiercely independent man. You should congratulate yourself for making that happen. There is no telling what sort of genetic material your son is carrying around. It's likely one or more of his biological parents had significant problems. Despite that handicap, you've raised him to adulthood. Maybe he isn't behaving as the ideal, well-adjusted son you had always dreamed of but that can change and probably will. What he is now is far better than what he would have been without you and your wife. 
I know that doesn't soothe your pain but it may offer you a bit of hope and some satisfaction. 
I wasn't adopted but my father and I were never great buddies. I love the guy and respect him but we don't hang out and I don't talk to him as often as I should. Still, dozens of times every day for my entire adult life, I emulate him. I help people every day, fix their problems, comfort them, befriend them and enjoy an outstanding reputation in my community. 95% of that, my father is responsible for. I bet you are far more significant to his life than any other human ever has been, even if he doesn't realize it or acknowledge it at the moment. Whether or not you get a heartfelt Father's Day card, your influence in this world is being multiplied and it will survive for generations after you're gone.


----------



## LonelyinLove

Oh, and who paid for college? Medical School?

You and his mother? 

If yes...it's time to send the ungrateful doctor a bill. With interest.


----------



## lonelyhusband321

arbitrator said:


> *So very sorry to hear about this, Disadvantaged!
> Yes, he should have been told about it prior to his adolescent years, but that's now water under the proverbial bridge!
> 
> My suggestion is to send him a long heartfelt letterbegging his forgiveness, and explaining it as best you can the reason for not having informed him earlier in his life! Inform him if you are indeed terminally ill and be as apologetically open as you can be! But let him know that no matter what, that your enduring love for him will never cease!
> 
> Suggest getting together with him for dinner, a baseball game, or anything that would allow the two of you some quality "father-son time" together! And if the two of you do physically meet up, do not get defensive, and most importantly, do not be afraid to cry!
> 
> At this time more than any other, he really needs to "see" and "feel" your fatherly love!*


:iagree::iagree:

This is the perfect answer, OP.

Very well stated, arbitrator - very well, indeed!!


----------



## lonelyhusband321

Disadvantaged said:


> Over the years, I have written tense of heartfelt letters where I poured my heart and soul out to him, and every time these letters end up in the garbage or torn to pieces as the persons whom delivered these letters to him told me so.
> 
> These persons are either his friends/acquaintance/co-workers/ex-girlfriends/even the police. He always tell them that he is done with me and he has no parents. He never visited his mother's grave and he says hurtful things about me as much as he says about his mother and that we were the biggest "lie" in his life.
> 
> I know we should have told him and I wanted, But his mother didn't want that. She always tell me he is our son and we would never ever want him to feel that he is "that" son.
> 
> In the car accident when I lost my wife I was with her, she was the driver though, and I was hospitalized for a few days and need blood transfusion. My son is a MD in the same central hospital we were at, and he discovered that he couldn't donate blood to me because we are from different blood types, and that perplexes him because I gave him my kidney when he was 22 years old, and he ran some genetic tests while I was unconscious. He knew then and kept secrete till he explodes on my face after his mother's funeral.
> 
> I heard that he is married with two little boys. He wouldn't allow me to see my grandsons. I begged his family-in-law but they didn't care nor his wife who always refuses to see me.
> 
> I truly wish that I died in the car accident with my wife instead of going through all this.
> 
> I and his mother surrounded him with love, gifts, happiness, and encouragement in his entire life. We literally gave him everything we could. I gave him my kidney, and I swear I would now give him my heart too so that I die and he lives.
> 
> Everyone keeps telling me to let him go and move on. I cannot and don't want. I love him and will always do.


I feel the pain in your every word OP, but one must remember that "to err is human - to forgive is divine".

Not one of us - here or elsewhere have lived life without error or mistake. You did what you thought was right, and there's something wonderful about that, even if it IS a mistake. You really do need to forgive yourself. He will - in time, but you need to do that now.

Please - try to rekindle and keep trying. Remember the old saying "If at first you don't succeed, try and try again".

Best wishes, and please keep us all posted.


----------



## Anon Pink

Something doesn't make sense here. If you raised him with such love, giving him all that he needs in live, helped him in get to college and then med school, how is it that the bonds were so fragile one little shock could irreparable break them?

I get he might be angry for a short time. But for years? To refuse to see you or talk to you for years on end just because you omitted the truth?

Nope, something else going on here, something OP isn't admitting, something pretty bad.

Not adding up.


----------



## Disadvantaged

Since he left me and I am thinking every single about our life together with him and I try to remember everything play-by-play. Our life was just as normal as other decent families.

I wasn't tough on him, I never put my hands on him except 1 time during his adolescence stage when I caught him smoking §hitt with a bunch of idiots and if times goes back I wouldn't handle it differently I would still beat him up to straighten up and teach him manners.

His mother gave up her career just to stay him and take care of him. His mother got an inheritance from her parents and she puts every penny of it for his university education and that has covered almost 40% of his degree and I covered the rest.

His mother and I were very open-minded and we never had any rules for him about who he dates or what religion he wanna follow, or whatever as long that that wasn't harmful or illegal.

My brothers and sisters and their families (My son's cousins) stand by my side, and they all say that he needs to be cut off, and that e is no longer a part of us, and they don't talk to him at all. Equally, My son thinks that was a fake family to him and doesn't talk to them.

Still, I would trade them all and everything for him.

I posted here hoping that I am going to learn new ways communications from your on experiences as parents or sons/daughters. Thank you all for your inputs, But I think there is no solution for my problem.


----------



## Jellybeans

LonelyinLove said:


> Frankly, he sounds like a conceited and spoiled rotten brat that's due a heavy dose of your foot up his a$$, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Who gave permission for genetic testing while you were incapacitated?
> 
> Tell him you want your kidney back. If he can't accept your love he shouldn't keep that part of you either.
> 
> What a punk.....


:iagree:

I am very sorry to hear this. Your son sounds like a d!ck. I can understand him being upset about not knowing the whole truth but he's treating you in such a callous manner that is beyond what is ok or acceptable.

The thing is though - if he doesn't want to talk to you, there's not much you can do. Let him have his choice. One day he may come back with his tail around his legs when he realizes all the things you did for him.

You don't deserve to be treated the way he is treating you.


----------



## LonelyinLove

Disadvantaged said:


> I wasn't tough on him,
> 
> His mother gave up her career just to stay him
> 
> His mother got an inheritance from her parents and she puts every penny of it for his university education and that has covered almost 40% of his degree and I covered the rest.
> 
> His mother and I were very open-minded and we never had any rules for him about who he dates or what religion he wanna follow


Well, there you go. That goes a long way in explaining why your son turned into a disrespectful, entitled POS. 

Children need rules, they need responsibility, they need direction.

You didn't demand respect or require accountability when he was growing up, no sense expecting it now.


----------



## MountainRunner

I really don't have anything to offer here my friend other than to tell you that my heart goes out to you. This is so heartbreaking to me. My hope for you is that sometime in the future your child will see the err of his ways and seek to reestablish the relationship that once was. I wish you well my friend.

Namaste


----------



## NosborCrop

LonelyinLove said:


> Frankly, he sounds like a conceited and spoiled rotten brat that's due a heavy dose of your foot up his a$$, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Who gave permission for genetic testing while you were incapacitated?
> 
> Tell him you want your kidney back. If he can't accept your love he shouldn't keep that part of you either.
> 
> What a punk.....


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Abc123wife

"My son is a MD in the same central hospital we were at, and he discovered that he couldn't donate blood to me because we are from different blood types, and that perplexes him because I gave him my kidney when he was 22 years old, and he ran some genetic tests while I was unconscious."

I am confused about the kidney donation. How were you able to donate a kidney if you and your son had different blood types? Is that possible?


----------



## Bobby5000

I am sorry you are going through this. While it may be hard, I do think it would be useful to post some of other things he said so people can get a picture of what is going on.


----------



## Marriedwithdogs

This is the most bizarre story. Adopted son, donated kidney, mom dies and he finds out he's adopted bc of blood work, etc. Almost thought this was made up, but how or why would anyone make up such a unique story?

Was he drug exposed? I know that most babies who are brought into foster care, then later adopted,were exposed in utero. That would explain his unreasonably long grudge.


----------



## BrutalHonesty

> I and my wife gave him everything we could, Everything parents do for their own children, and more including love and support since he was 10 months till he graduated from the university.


It is possible you overdid it... I would have to consider this son someone with a arrested emotional development. 

I understand the initial shock. But to turn your back on the ones who raised you like this can only be a fail of character. 

I also fully understand your pain in this situation.


----------



## Broken at 20

You could always tell him it could be worse. 

Link him to my story. 

I wish I had a father that loved me like you love your son. 


Perhaps seeing it from the other side of the tracks will help him realize things could be very different.


----------



## Disadvantaged

I didn't want to start a new thread because the reason why I created this thread in the first place has finally opened up and said it all.

Four days ago was my birthday, and my sisters, nephews, and nieces came to my house to spend a few days together - They are very supportive and they always check on my all the time especially since my wife passed away, They insisted to take me out for dinner, But, I wasn't up for it that day.

Yesterday, Once again they forced me to go, and we all went out to a restaurant, and when I entered I saw my son sitting there with his family (The wife and his two kids), I don't know what happened to me, But, I just approached them and held the two boys in my arms...At the moment I was just thinking about my wife and how she used to tell me I cannot wait to see you playing with our grandchildren.

My son grabs his children and took them away from me, and he started yelling with extreme anger that the reason why I am with infertility problem is because I cannot and I should not be a dad, and how I was nothing to him in the past, I am nothing to him now, and I will always be nothing and nobody to him and to his children in the future. He killed me with his words which were like a poisonous dagger stabbing my heart.

My nephews whom they used to be his best friends were about to beat him, But, I hold them back and we left.

I am not sure if I was looking for approval, But, I have really tried everything I can, I think I lost my son.


----------



## AliceA

Yes, I think he is lost to you. There's no way to force someone to be a part of your life, they have to want to be there and he doesn't. I won't comment on him as I know there is always two sides to every story no matter how much one side insists they are completely or nearly completely innocent of any wrong doing. I did read a comment you made earlier where you mentioned approaching your son's wife, but she would have none of it. Her loyalty is to her husband, so trying to go through her to get to him is wrong, and most likely he would've been infuriated by such underhanded tactics. He wants you to leave him alone and the best thing to do in that situation is to respect his wishes imho. That probably sounds cold, but there are not many ways to cushion it really. If you continue to try to force your way into his life he may end up taking legal steps to keep you away.


----------



## lovelyblue

Disadvantaged

I wish you were my dad...My bio dad is horrible.

I'm so sorry for your pain.


----------



## bandit.45

I'm sorry this is happening to you. 

Your son is a d!ck...plain and simple. It's not anything you did or didn't do. I have a lot of friends who were spoiled rotten by their parents and they don't treat their parents this way. I know it must hurt, but I guess you need to treat it like a divorce and move on. The more you push the more he will pull away. He's an ass and I think his kids will end up treating him the same as he is treating you. What goes around comes around. 

When your grandkids get to be 18, reach out to them.


----------



## bandit.45

OP, follow this link:

Grandparent Visitation Rights | ElderLawAnswers

I think you should look into some legal relief to see if it is possible to sue to see your grand-kids.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Good idea @bandit.45

I was adopted but told from as early as I can remember. However I cannot imagine holding such a grudge for that long. Yet this is the man you raised. Quite curious, as Anon mentioned. You 'beat him up' over smoking [weed]? Were you that hard on him other times?

Push to see your grandchildren. Meanwhile, go through all of the memorabilia of your family and son. Send these to his wife or through friends or publish in a paper if need be. Remind him of the family he had - send a copy of a photo that represents a happy memory from a birthday of his on his next birthday. Any holiday you shared or vacation, send a copy of a particularly happy holiday or vacation. Remind him of all of those happy times.

However, you can't live in the past and I suggest you work with a counselor. You need to learn some coping skills and maybe a counselor can help facilitate a supervised reunion. If not, they can help you move on.


----------



## AliceA

I wouldn't suggest following any advice to try to get to him through his friends and wife or to continue to harass him, which is exactly how he will see it. You said you've sent him letters etc and he hasn't responded. I don't think he will ever let you back into his life, but things can definitely get worse.

As for going through legal channels to get access to his children, such a forced invasion into his life is unconscionable to me. They are *his* children, and the inclusion of a grandfather isn't necessary to their survival or well-being, and you would have to be a monster to force yourself onto a family like that. The presence of his father obviously causes his son extreme aggravation and anxiety. That will affect all areas of his life.


----------



## Broken at 20

I wish my 'forced to adopt me' father was like you. He hasn't talked to me in...going on a year now, I think. 
Oh well. 


As for your son: 
Send him a bill which is all the money you spent on him over the years. School, housing, food, college, his first car, everything. (But that's my evil side thinking)

Or maybe get someone that he will still talk to (since he is such a hot-head) to sit him down and tell him what would have likely happened had you not adopted him. And think about everything you two did for him. 
Car, college, raised you like their own, etc. 
And imagine what would've happened had you two not adopted him? 
Maybe another family would have. A much poorer family that couldn't afford to send him to college. Or maybe an abusive family, because I have no idea how difficult it is to adopt a kid back then. 

Or what if he hadn't been adopted at all? I don't know of too many successful orphans out there. 

Maybe that will turn his heart.


----------



## sh987

I'm so sorry to hear about this, Disadvantaged; it's a heartbreaking read. Though your son is responding poorly from his own pain, and treating you in a terrible manner, I don't wish to say negative things about him, as that will only effect you in a negative way. After all, no matter how he's been with you, he is your son and you love him. I wish I knew some way to make this better for you, but fall short in being able to help. I was adopted by my own father, but never had your son's reaction upon being told when I was a teenager.

My only thought has been "Wow, how great is this guy to take me on as his own son when didn't have to?" And he didn't. He didn't need to give me his name. He didn't need to sign himself up for 18 years of being a father, supporting me emotionally and financially. He didn't need to be there to teach me what he knows, and to help me when things have been tough, and to be there now for my wife and children.

He's a great guy for doing that, and so are you.

Keep your love for your son, and never give up on him the way he's (unfortunately) given up on you. I can see that you love him very much.


----------



## turnera

Don't give up on him, but don't put so much emphasis on him 'returning,' either, ok? YOU know that you gave him a good life and that may have to be enough for you. Have you thought about filling your life with other, new things? Like volunteering somewhere? Becoming a mentor at a school or something?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> Yesterday, Once again they forced me to go, and we all went out to a restaurant, and when I entered I saw my son sitting there with his family (The wife and his two kids), I don't know what happened to me, But, I just approached them and held the two boys in my arms...At the moment I was just thinking about my wife and how she used to tell me I cannot wait to see you playing with our grandchildren.
> 
> *My son grabs his children and took them away from me, and he started yelling with extreme anger that the reason why I am with infertility problem is because I cannot and I should not be a dad, and how I was nothing to him in the past, I am nothing to him now, and I will always be nothing and nobody to him and to his children in the future. *He killed me with his words which were like a poisonous dagger stabbing my heart.


 is it just me.. I am having an awfully hard time buying this story.. this son is supposedly a Medical doctor..

For the life of me.. I can't see a Professional Doctor acting out like this in a restaurant * in public*.... EXTREME ANGER..yelling he deserved to be infertile - that him, his children are dead to him...it's so over the top...for one this would destroy his reputation... a sane professional just wouldn't do this.. 

Yet everything this father writes here is dripping with Love, sensitivity, he has the compassion of all the readers here....

Not adding up for me..


----------

